# Couldn't do this again if I tried



## EOBeav (Sep 15, 2012)

This isn't technically a macro shot, but I think it's in the spirit of macro photography. Sometimes, you just get lucky. 




CDB? by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 24, 2012)

Killer shot, yes that bee does look angry. He might be an assassin!


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 25, 2012)

nice!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## jrda2 (Dec 25, 2012)

What a great shot!


----------



## charlestx (Dec 25, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> This isn't technically a macro shot, but I think it's in the spirit of macro photography. Sometimes, you just get lucky.
> 
> That's pretty. You still need to be ready when you got lucky!


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 25, 2012)

shot of a lifetime!

grats!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 25, 2012)

Well done


----------



## TAF (Dec 25, 2012)

Pieces Of E said:


> Killer shot, yes that bee does look angry. He might be an assassin!



He does, doesn't he?

Brilliant photograph. I hope the following frame wasn't a random shot of the ground with you running away...


----------



## JonB8305 (Dec 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 25, 2012)

Am I the only person who saw the bee only on the third look at this incredible image?

What got to me first, was the way the sunflowers have so much depth and saturation. The whole texture of the image is wonderful. More than simple reportage, the composition, while perhaps not perfect, is near perfect, and works very well in square format. The colors work well together. The lighting, is superb. Everything is harmonious and pleasing.

And I said to myself... ya know, I hate photographing sunflowers. They're usually surrounded by angry bees.....

And then, after my next look. I looked again.

And there was the bee.

Absolutely fantastic stroke of serendipity.

Well done!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2012)

Wonderful shot! I really love how you presented it with the bee 90 degrees to the ground while the horizon is tilted. It draws us in to the bee's world. Again, REALLY nice work!


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 25, 2012)

On yet another look (very close from the Xlarge online image)

That bee is doing something very interesting.

Obviously, the bee is in a turn. Its wings are banked, its legs follow the angle of roll created by the wings, yet, its head is twisted to maintain a horizontal attitude.

I find this very interesting because thats exactly what human pilots do, and human motorcyclists do too, for that matter, whenever they take a sharp angled turn.

Bravo. Great image!


----------



## ccaines1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is another- let me know what you think! http://flic.kr/p/aewzSr


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2012)

This must be a model bee you have hired for the shot ;D I just wonder how it signed the model release form ;D ;D ;D

Seriously now it's fantastic


----------



## agierke (Dec 26, 2012)

its moments like these that make photography absolutely downright addictive. congrats on being there and getting this shot. what joy!


----------



## rpt (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely! The bee even has a cartoony look to it


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2012)

F/8 and bee there


----------



## marcosm (Feb 19, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

Great shot. Well done


----------



## alben (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, some not bad insect in flight shots, but cast a look at these, http://www.pbase.com/carlogalliani/insects_in_flight, not mine but would love them to be. also if you love macro look here http://www.dgrin.com/forumdisplay.php?f=23 You will need to go to carlos macro section and look for insects in flight.


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 19, 2013)

YAY!
for the BEE paparazzi ......

good job......

yes he has a built-in angry look..... no no.......
actually they are always smiling.....

he may have helped you by slowing down and hovering a bit...ha!


so fun to see....it is the shot we all want to get

thanks 

TOM


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

